# Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11.2 3ec2d07f7ee5 (2020-05-01)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

Software Build v10.2 2020.12.11.2 has been released.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Found on 6 Model 3's.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Teslafi updated their site with some cool new features.. Now you can click on a version and see what country it's reporting from. This one isn't touching down in North America


----------

